# Spider Attack!!!!



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

This is one of the new Animatronic props I made for Halloween 2008, It was a big hit. Sorry about the sound EFX, but Im a night owl, and I keep it down so I dont wake the wife and kids. The responce is a little slow because Im operating it by remote, this prop was made to be fully automatic, in auto mode its really fast acting.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

NOICE - I really can't decide this year -- ZOMBIES or SPIDERS. This thing is really twisting my arm. 

Nice job DM, thats sure to get a few pants wetters.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love your choice of container for the "spit". LOL


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice, I'd love to see some night video with TOT's reactions to that!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can hear the screams already


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work DM ....Love your voice over!!


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That is way cool!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome prop! The body moving is a really nice touch!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is soooo cool! I love spiders - I wish Mr. W had time to make stuff like this!


----------

